# [SOLVED] ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the same problem. Got the latest BIOS 1904 tonight but still it's stuck with the VGA light on - 9 of 10 times. Pretty annoying switching on and off all the time...


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

My computor:

ASUS Sabertooth P67 (BIOS 1904)
Intel® Core™ i7-2600K Processor
Corsair Vengeance™ DDR3 1600MHz 8GB CL9 (2x 4GB)
Gainward GeForce GTX 580 1536MB PhysX
Corsair TX V2 750W PSU
Corsair SSD Performance 3 Series 256GB

When start from "cold" it goes through the lights and stops on GPU 9 out of 10 times. Tried to clear CMOS but still the same.

Thx
Ola


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

Is the led light staying on next to your GPU on the board


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

Yes when it doesn't POST it stays on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

does it start ok in safe mode


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

ray:This is your best bet. I had to do this for my last motherboard and it worked flawlessly. 
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



owiker said:


> I have the same problem. Got the latest BIOS 1904 tonight but still it's stuck with the VGA light on - 9 of 10 times. Pretty annoying switching on and off all the time...


Interesting....When I just flashed mine with 1904 it did the on off thing about 3 times but after that it posted. Of course I'm having one small issue with mine but it is running so I can't complain. Maybe I should have flashed the 2001 beta instead.......:4-dontkno

Did you revert your bios back to defaults before flashing? Not doing this has screwed me every time I have messed up a flash. You have to select defaults and then hit F10 to save and restart. This actually applies the new settings. You cannot just hit defaults and then flash right from the tools in bios you must restart first. I always chant please GOD about ten times while it is flashing and rebooting for good measure. Hmmm maybe I was in a hurry with my last board and forgot that part....lol. Sorry to here about your board I know it sucks because I have been there done that numerous times. Just get the chip and swap it out works great.


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

@dai
When it has initialized (GPU light off) it works like normal.

@George Safford
I didn't clear CMOS b4 flashing to 1904. 
After I cleared CMOS it did POST one time. I normally have to try many times and always have to use the on/off switch on the PSU. Reset button doesn't help. I don't wanna buy a new chip yet cause it's under warranty.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

[have to use the on/off switch on the PSU]

this usually indicates the psu is faulty or is underpowered

i would be running a 850w

you don't need to clear the cmos before flashing as the flashing wipes it out

but you do need to reset the cmos after flashing and re optimise it

does it start normally in safe mode


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

I get a new PSU for a different project on Thursday night. I will try to switch and see if that helps. 

What safe mode do you mean?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

dai is referring to entering Safe Mode on boot. Commonly done by tapping the F8 key after pushing the Power button.


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

But that is OS safe mode? 

My keyb doesn't initialize until after the GPU light has switched off. Then the keyb lights go on and everything works like normal. The problem is that my motherboard doesn't initilize the GPU 9 of 10 times and stops with the GPU light on. Then I don't have light on my screen and nothing works. I also tried another GPU but the same problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

can you access the bios


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

Yes, those times I get past that GPU problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

go into the bios and check usb is set to available on boot


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*



dai said:


> go into the bios and check usb is set to available on boot


Eh... Was looking for it but where do I find that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

on asus usually on the advanced page listed under usb config

also check pnp is enabled in the bios


----------



## owiker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

I just replaced the Asus Sabertooth P67 with a MSI P67A and now it's working like a charm with the same components inside. I put the Asus P67 in a different computor with new ram, processor and SSD. All of the same type but new. I had another PSU and GPU laying around, Mist 600W and Asus 460. When I put these together they are working fine. So the morale is: Don't use Asus Sabertooth P67 and Gainward GTX 580 together maybe..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS Sabertooth P67 B3 No Post*

glad you have it sorted


----------

